# [V]erkaufe CPU Intel Core i7 6700k + CPU-Kühler Noctua NH-L12



## sauerlandboy79 (12. November 2017)

*[V]erkaufe CPU Intel Core i7 6700k + CPU-Kühler Noctua NH-L12*

Biete hier meinen alten Intel Core i7 6700k-Prozessor zusammen mit dem CPU-Kühler Noctua NH-L12 zur Versteigerung an.
Beides war 1 1/3-Jahr im Einsatz, beides funktioniert einwandfrei und wurde nicht einmal übertaktet.
Dem Kühler liegt alles an Zubehör bei, einschließlich Wärmeleitpaste, Adapter, Schrauben, Anleitung etc., auch der Original-Karton ist vorhanden. Kaufbeleg vom 05.07.2016 wird beigefügt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Angedacht wäre ein Gesamtpreis von 295,-€. Versicherter Versand inklusive.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. November 2017)

Out of Stock. Pech gehabt. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------

